# Online Spielen mit Internet per Funk?



## Vibria (10. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mich bemüht die Suchfunktion zu nutzen und mich auch schon durchs I-net gestöbert, habe aber nicht wirklich zufriedenstellende Infos zu meinem Thema finden können... Sollte ich was übersehen haben, so bitte ich um Vergebung.

Ich bin quasi in den Wald gezogen. Bei mir ist weder DSL noch Kabel verfügbar. Habe auch schon versucht per Surfstick von O2 ins Internet zu gehen, was jedoch auch nicht so recht geklappt hat...
Nun hatte ich gester einen Flyer im Briefkasten von einer Firma die Internet per Funk anbietet. Die Flatrate kostet 30 EUR im Monat - wäre also annehmbar...

Leider kenne ich niemanden, der sein Internet über Funk bekommt und frage mich, ob Ihr oder jemand, den ihr kennt, da vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit gemacht hat. Mich interessiert natürlich besonders, ob es ausreicht, um z.B. wieder WoW zu spielen. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann! :-)

Lieben Gruß,
Vibi


----------



## WeriTis (10. September 2009)

Enthält der Brief irgendwelche Infos darüber, wie die Funkverbindung zustande kommt? Bisher hört es sich ein wenig an wie das "DSL on air", das die DBD mal angeboten hat und evtl. immer noch tut. Dabei war je nach Entfernung eine Richtfunkantenne nötig, die Reichweite war aber auf nen Kilometer oder so begrenzt, entsprechend weniger wenn Hindernisse im Weg sind.
Da du geschrieben hast, dass du im Wald wohnst, gibt es vermutlich keine direkte Sichtlinie zwischen dem höchsten Punkt deines Hauses und dem nächsten Access-Point... und diese Verbindungen sind anscheinend sehr anfällig für Hindernisse und Regen.

Ich selbst hatte und habe demnächst das Vergnügen, in einem Studentenwohnheim zu wohnen welches über eine Richtfunkverbindung an den Zugang der Hochschule angeschlossen ist - da die verwendeten Geräte natürlich Leistungsstärker sind als die für einen Privathaushalt, liess es sich damit ganz ordentlich zocken (Latenz in WoW TBC 70-250ms), nur PvP war nie so wirklich drin. Aber auch da - sobald es stärker geregnet hat oder ein Vogel vorbeigeflogen ist, war die Verbindung weg...


/&#8364;: Achja, falls es Dsl on air sein sollte, sind duie Anschaffungskosten evtl ziemlich hoch, da du wie gesagt ne Antenne oder Richtfunkantenne brauchst.


----------



## Vibria (10. September 2009)

Ja, genauso siehts aus. Ich brauch so 'ne Richtfunkantenne. Die würde mich einmalig über 100 EUR kosten. Naja, wenn ich weiß, dass es halbwegs vernünftig läuft, würd ich das in Kauf nehmen. Ist notfalls besser als gar nix - denn die Telekom macht leider keine Anstalten da ne Leitung zu legen.


----------



## WeriTis (10. September 2009)

Dann ruf doch mal den Anbieter an, bei DSL on air gabs ne kostenlose Leistungsmessung/Machbarkeitsprüfung durch nen Techniker, der vorbeigekommen ist... vielleicht bietet das dein potenzielelr Anbieter ja auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibria (10. September 2009)

Ja, auf den Trichter bin ich auch grad gekommen... :-))))
Also, die würden auf jeden Fall nen Techniker vorher vorbeischicken, der sich die Gegebenheite anschaut und entsprechende Messungen vornimmt. Die sind nun auch meine letzte Hoffnung. :-)


----------



## claet (10. September 2009)

Vibria schrieb:


> [..] denn die Telekom macht leider keine Anstalten da ne Leitung zu legen.



Ganz ehrlich, warum sollten sie auch?

Ich mein ich hab ja Mitleid mit dir. Vermutlich musstest du mit deinen Eltern umziehen, aber dennoch, bitte nicht auf die Telekom schimpfen, sondern wenn, dann auf den, wegen dem du umziehen musstest.

Überleg dir mal was so eine Leitung kostet und wielange du bezahlen musst damit die ihre Kosten nur wieder drin haben!! 
Von Gewinn will ich mal gar nicht reden ..
Wegen einem, zwei oder drei Haushalten wird die Telekom niemals moderne Leitungen verlegen... Findet euch doch bitte einfach damit ab.


----------



## llviktorj (10. September 2009)

Es gibt dsl auch über Sat.
Da bräuchtest du nur ne Schüssel, soll aber etwas teurer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (10. September 2009)

Ne ander Sache wäre evtl noch  UMTS ?! 

DSL über Sat ist sone Sache..man hat zwar guten downstream aber upstream müsste man halt per Modem/ISDN machen...und das ist SAU TEUER!

€: Ach ja hab grade gesehen, dass Du wohl UMTS schon probiert hast. Das ist natürlich KRASS wenn man von 99% Netzabdeckung in den restl. 1% leben muss -.- stell doch ne UMTS Antenne auf einen der Bäume^^ Jaja ich weiss das ist nicht lustig. Aber ich kanns nachfühlen...hatte bis 2006 auch keine Möglichkeit auf DSL...heute würd ich kotzen ohne. Wünsch Dir viel Glück bei der Suche nach nem Ausweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (10. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ne ander Sache wäre evtl noch UMTS ?!
> 
> DSL über Sat ist sone Sache..man hat zwar guten downstream aber upstream müsste man halt per Modem/ISDN machen...und das ist SAU TEUER!




jo hast recht, 60€ für ne 6K leitung ohne upstream, ist zimlich teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (10. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> €: Ach ja hab grade gesehen, dass Du wohl UMTS schon probiert hast. Das ist natürlich KRASS wenn man von 99% Netzabdeckung in den restl. 1% leben muss -.-




hehe ich schmeiß mich weg... irgendwo muss das 1% ja herkommen...

Wo wohnst du (*Vibria*) gleich? Man muss die Forenmitglieder ja warnen wo das Funkloch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibria (10. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, warum sollten sie auch?
> 
> Ich mein ich hab ja Mitleid mit dir. Vermutlich musstest du mit deinen Eltern umziehen, aber dennoch, bitte nicht auf die Telekom schimpfen, sondern wenn, dann auf den, wegen dem du umziehen musstest.
> 
> ...



Nein, ich hab mir ein Haus in ner angenehmen Wohnlage gekauft und zuvor sogar angefragt, ob dort eine Leitung vorhanden ist, was zuerst mal von der Telekom bejaht wurde... dann aber doch ne Fehlauskunft war.
Wieso sollte die Telekom dort keine Leitungen legen? Das sind nicht nur ein paar Haushalte, das sind mehrere Ortsteile, die nicht versorgt werden und das -obwohl ruhig gelegen- diese nichtmal weit weg "vom Schuss" sind. Es würde sich durchaus lohnen, die Gegend auszubauen... vor allem, da die ruhigen Ortsteile außerhalb der Innenstädte ja stetig weiter wachsen, da viele Familien sich dazu entscheiden eher in ruhige Wohngebiete zu ziehen oder dort zu bauen.

Vom Satellit schrecken mich auch die Kosten ein wenig ab und dass offensichtlich einige Leute weniger gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben. Für UMTS ist die Netzversorgung leider wieder nicht gut genug! :-( Aber dennoch danke für die Tipps! :-)

@Yaggoth: Tja, draußen vom Walde komm ich her... :-D


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

Vibria:
Merkel stopft 3 Millionen in den Ausbau der Breitbandnetze - zumindest bei uns in MV oO
Aber unsere Gemeinde z.B. nutzt dies nicht.
Ich denke die haben kein Plan davon, wie das geht etc.

Warum sind das nur alte leute in der Politik?
Das ist so als würden wir noch mit Rechenschieber rechnen...

Btw SkyDSL, also via Satellit werben zwar mit Ultra-Downloadraten von 100Mbit/s usw., aber die wirst du nie erreichen.
Warum?
Weil dein Upsteam über die Telefonleitung läuft, also 56k Modem.

Der Server schickt dir zwar die Pakete mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit, aber er muss von deinem PC eine bestätigung erhalten und diese muss durchs Nadelöhr - das 56k Modem. Und bis da was beim Server ankommt... naja =/
Somit hast du dann auch nix gekonnt und über 40-60kb/s kommste nie beim runterladen.
Zum vergleich: ne DSL 1000er Leitung schafft ca. 120kb/s und 20kb/s hochladen. 56k modem verschickt glaub ich mit 1kb/s oder so... wenn überhaupt^^


----------



## xdave78 (10. September 2009)

Naja in dem Falle kannst Du wohl nur versuchen Unterschriften zu sammeln und die zur TK oder anderen Anbietern zu schicken. Alternativ - und das weiss ich weil ich im OSTEN wohne haben es einige Gemeinden selber in die Hand genommen sich zu verdrahten. Da wurde irgendwo eine ADSL Leitung hingelegt (klar das kostet, aber wenn es dann 500 oder 1.000 Leute aufteilen) und dann von dort aus per LAN/WLAN mit den Haushalten verbunden. Das ist zwar jetzt ne krasse Maßnahme - aber das wäre langfristig sicher ne Lösung. Auch meine ich , dass man diese WiMax (dsl on air) Leute mal anrufen könnte evtl stellen die ja bei euch nen Sendemasten hin die leben ja durch solche Nischen.

@Nira:
Ganz einfaches Ding. In MV seh ich - wenn ich da (1-2x im Jahr) durchfahre - genug Kids an der Bushalte mit nem Kasten Bier rumstehn. Die mal einsammeln und zum Bürgermeister gehen. Ich denke der wäre sicher beeindruckt wenn die Kids aus seinem Ort vor der Türe oder dem Amt stehen und ihn nach ordentlichem Inet fragen^^ Ich denke mal die "alten Leute" haben sicherlich keine Ahnung wie wichtig das für die Jüngeren ist. Umso wichtiger wäre es dann mal darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Evtl noch die Eltern anspitzen wenn Gemeindeversammlung ist usw.


----------



## claet (10. September 2009)

1. sind nicht nur alte leute in der politik (ich würde mich jetzt mal ganz bescheiden als beispiel nennen *g*)
2. hat die politik keinen einfluss auf den netzausbau der telekom

ich bin sowieso grundsätzlich gegen die privatisierung von grundversorgern, aber jetzt isses halt so wie es ist.
wählt halt nicht so konservativ/liberal in der zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE
du hast geschrieben "quasi wald", das hatte mich zu der annahme verleitet, dass es etwas dörflicher ist als du jetzt geschildert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> 1. sind nicht nur alte leute in der politik (ich würde mich jetzt mal ganz bescheiden als beispiel nennen *g*)
> 2. hat die politik keinen einfluss auf den netzausbau der telekom
> 
> ich bin sowieso grundsätzlich gegen die privatisierung von grundversorgern, aber jetzt isses halt so wie es ist.
> ...



Seh ich ganz genauso! Ich bin auch Mitglied in einem Rat in einer Gemeinde von 8.000 Einwohnern! Wir hatten eine ähnliche Problematik, dass Leute ca. 30 Haushalte in einem Naherholungsgebiet schön an einem See mit sehr viel Natur drum herum unbedingt DSL haben wollten! Natürlich hat die Gemeinde auch Verhandlungen mit der Telekom geführt, aber diese waren schlicht nicht bereit dies zu finanzieren! Die Gemeinde hätte 13 % des gesamten Haushaltsvolumens aufwenden müssen um dort allen DSL zur Verfügung zu stellen! Dies war schlicht nicht möglich!


----------



## xdave78 (10. September 2009)

..ach lass mich raten..deinen Beiträgen nach zu urteilen bist Du doch bestimmt bei den Linken oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Politik kann sehr wohl den Netzausbau durch Bereitstellung von Geldern fördern - machen müssens am Ende die Versorger das ist klar. Aber meist geht es der  TK (z darum, dass sich eine Erschliessung aus Ihrer sicht nicht lohnt ..sprich da was aufzubuddeln und Kabel zu legen. Wenn dafür aber Geld von Angie oder wem auch immer käme wär das sicher was.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. September 2009)

Ich habe auch einen Kollege, der dieses Jahr wohl noch Internet per Richtfunk bekommt. Das sollte eigentlich recht gut laufen, sofern die Verbindung solide aufgebaut wird. 
UMTS ist für das Online-Spielen noch am wenigsten geeignet und wer öfter mal was aus dem Netz zieht hat auch das nachsehen, da meist der Download auf ein paar Gigabyte im Monat begrenzt ist und man die restliche Zeit mit gedrosselter Geschwindigkeit auf ISDN-Niveau vorlieb nehmen muss. 
Ein kleinen Nachteil haben aber sowohl Richtfunk als auch UMTS. Die Pingzeiten werden, je nach Standort und Entfernung, wenig bis deutlich höher sein. Latenzen unter 100-150ms werden kaum drin sein.


----------



## claet (10. September 2009)

nicht bei den Linken, aber die Richtung stimmt.

natürlich könnte die politik subventionieren. aber hier steht halt wieder die frage der verhältnismäßigkeit im raum. aber das hat kaldreth ja schon dargelegt. kommunen können sich das einfach nicht leisten und die instanzen drüber interessiert es einfach nicht. 

die kommunen nagen eh schon am hungertuch..


----------



## Yaggoth (10. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> 1. sind nicht nur alte leute in der politik (ich würde mich jetzt mal ganz bescheiden als beispiel nennen *g*)
> 2. hat die politik keinen einfluss auf den netzausbau der telekom



1. Die frage ist nur wer da ist um etwas zu entscheiden und wer da ist um erst alt zu werden um dann vll. auch mal was entscheiden zu dürfen :-)

2. Natürlich... jede/s Kommune/Bundesland hat die Möglichkeit Einfluss zu nehmen. Politiker sind ja nunmal Volksvertreter und haben durchaus die Möglichkeit für den Netzausbau zusammenzuschmeißen (alá Subvention)... Nur scheint das nicht so populär zu sein wie einfach mal ne million mehr in den Wahlkampf zu stecken... DAS nenne ich mal Verschwendung von Steuergeldern.
Wenn das Geld der Gemeinde zur Subventionierung nicht reicht, dann muss man wohl einsehen, dass es für ein Unternehmen absolut unrentabel ist. Und aus der Zeit der Geldverschluckenden unrentablen Staatsunternehmen wollte man doch raus. Selbst die bahn kann rentabel sein, wie man sieht :-)

Natürlich läuft bei der Privatisierung nicht alles rund... lief es ja vorher auch nicht. 

PS: 
Ja wenn der Haushalt durch so eine Subvention gesprengt würde kann man über eine Stiftung nachdenken, in die jeder der davon profitieren mag einzahlt um die Subvention zu unterstützen...


----------



## claet (10. September 2009)

1. hm - stimmt xD

2. wer sagt denn, dass staatsaufgaben wie zum beispiel die versorgung der bürger mit grundsätzlichen dingen wie wasser, strom und eben transportmöglichkeiten etc. gewinnbringend organisiert sein muss?

wozu gewinnbringendes denken führt sehen wir in berlin! http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...,647993,00.html
ich möchte den artikel gerne kurz zitieren



> Auch der Geschäftsführer der Verkehrsbetriebe Berlin-Brandenburg, Hans Werner Franz, kritisierte den Sparkurs der Deutschen Bahn im Zusammenhang mit dem geplanten Börsengang: Von 2005 bis 2008 sei bei der Berliner S-Bahn ein Viertel der Stellen abgebaut worden, vor allem auch im Bereich der Wartung. Der Gewinn sei im gleichen Zeitraum von neun auf 56 Millionen gestiegen.


großartiger plan -.-

- alles geht kaputt
- nix wird gewartet
- wir setzen unsere leute auf die straße
- wir versechsfachen unseren gewinn (die potentiellen aktionäre wirds freuen)


----------



## xdave78 (10. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> DAS nenne ich mal Verschwendung von Steuergeldern.


Naja allein 6 Mrd. € in diesem Jahr...ich frag mich was die damit machen. Hier hängen lediglich n paar Poster rum aber nix im Vgl zu 2005 zB. Aber da gehört nicht hier her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dagonzo: ISDN reicht ja zum MMO spielen (ohne TS) völlig aus..nur ist es (ISDN) zu teuer. Dann doch lieber UMTS wenn gar nix geht. ISDN Flatrates gibts glaube auch nimmer sonst wär das noch ne (mehr schlecht als rechte) alternative...evtl mit Kanalbündelumg (komt man wenigstens auf 128kB/s - dann reichts für loQuali TS^^)

€: Korrigiere - es gibt doch noch ISDN Flats. Aber zB die vonner TK ist mal echt ne Frechheit.

http://www.onlinekosten.de/isdn/flatrate/bundesweit_flat

Schau Dir mal das von Arcor (internet by call) zB an. ich muss sagen hätte ich damals die Möglichkeit auf ne ISDN FLAT *mit Kanalbündlung* für 60-90€ gehabt hätte  ich ne Menge Geld gespart o_O im Vgl uzu DSL natürlich abartig "teuer" und ungerecht. Aber für Einige der einzige Ausweg :/


----------



## Yaggoth (10. September 2009)

großartiger plan -.-

- alles geht kaputt
- nix wird gewartet
- wir setzen unsere leute auf die straße
- wir versechsfachen unseren gewinn (die potentiellen aktionäre wirds freuen)[/quote]


*Nur wozu führt verschwenderisches Verhalten?

- Deutschland macht noch mehr Miese
und noch mehr
und noch mehr

Aber klar, alles auf die nächste Generation überwältzen... sollen die sehen wie sie damit klar kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu der Energieversorgung:
gerade die BNetzA sorgt doch dafür, dass unser Stromnetz in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren sich osteuropäischen Verhältnissen angleicht...
Zu Zeiten als die Konzerne für das Netz noch eigenverantwortlich waren wurde es zu dem besten Stromnetz Weltweit ausgebaut...  
*


----------



## claet (10. September 2009)

ich würde dir jetzt gerne ausführen, wo man das geld zB durch eine vermögenssteuer wieder reinbekommen würde, aber das führt dann wirklich zu weit .. 

ich finde halt, dass man nicht an der grundversorgung sparen muss, nur damit die top manager von ihren drei stelligen mio abfindungen mehr behalten durfen *grml*


----------



## Independent (10. September 2009)

Ich hatte 2 Jahre DSL-Sat und es war die größte Scheiße. Ich konnte mich nicht einmal in Onlinegames einloggen oder kam andauernd nur auf 5000er Pings.

In der Firma haben wir auch ne Satschüssel und da hat man Tagsüber im Download im Schnit 8kbps.

Astra und damals Strato


----------



## Dagonzo (10. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> @Dagonzo: ISDN reicht ja zum MMO spielen (ohne TS) völlig aus..nur ist es (ISDN) zu teuer. Dann doch lieber UMTS wenn gar nix geht. ISDN Flatrates gibts glaube auch nimmer sonst wär das noch ne (mehr schlecht als rechte) alternative...evtl mit Kanalbündelumg (komt man wenigstens auf 128kB/s - dann reichts für loQuali TS^^)


Hier ging es dabei nicht primär um das spielen, sondern wenn man was runterladet. Und so habe ich das meiner Meinung nach auch geschreiben. Bei den Spielen ging es mir lediglich um die Latenzen. Das ISDN dafür nicht ausreichen könnte, davon war nie die Rede.


----------



## xdave78 (11. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hier ging es dabei nicht primär um das spielen, sondern wenn man was runterladet. Und so habe ich das meiner Meinung nach auch geschreiben. Bei den Spielen ging es mir lediglich um die Latenzen. Das ISDN dafür nicht ausreichen könnte, davon war nie die Rede.


Kann sein , der TE will online spielen und nix runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. September 2009)

Kann sein das jemand der Online spielt im Internet vielleicht auch noch was anderes macht? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist jedenfalls sehr groß! 
Ich habe zwar mit Richtfunk nicht so die Erfahrung, eben weil es so gut wie keiner hat, aber UMTS ist für Online spielen auch nicht gerade der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Da kenne ich genug für die UMTS nicht stabil genug läuft und sie öfters aus dem Netz fliegen.


----------



## Vibria (11. September 2009)

Ja, scheinbar ist das Ganze noch nicht so verbreitet... Aber naja, ich hab mal den Techniker geordert, um zu prüfen, ob das Signal bei mir überhaupt in ausreichendem Maße ankommt. Ich lass mich mal überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

Also mit umts wow spielen geht gerade so. (Stadt, vollen HSDPA 3,2er empfang).. aber es ist nichtmal das weiße vom ei - geschweige denn das Goldene... =/


----------



## claet (11. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> (Stadt, vollen HSDPA 3,2er empfang)



Die Bandbreite dürfte ziemlich Wurst sein, das Problem dürfte ganz einfach die Latenz darstellen ..


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

das wollte ich doch damit sagen du Nase =)
Es macht aber schon ein unterschied, ob man sich mit 3,2 (?) oder 7,2 in wow bewegt. Da das 7,2er netz aber auf Ländlichen Regionen eig garnicht verfügbar ist, geh ich von der langsameren Variante aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (11. September 2009)

Hi,

ich hatte 2 Jahre lang Internet per Funk. Der Ping lag bei 20 - 30ms zu google. Lag aber an der verwendeten Technik. "Hinter" der Funkstrecke war eine 4Mbit SDSL Leitung mit Fastpath.
Die Wlan Strecke selbst lief über 5ghz Richtfunk, einmal übers komplette Dorf.

Ich hab damit einen WoW Char von Level 1 - 70 gespielt. Inzen waren auch kein Problem. Im TS hieß es, dass man mich ab und zu nicht verstehen würde. Ab und zu kam es zu disconnects, waren aber zu verschmerzen. 
Hab darüber auch ein paar mal CSS gespielt, war auch möglich. 

Es war eine "nette" alternative zum 56k Modem, aber an "normales" DSL kam es nicht ran. Deswegen war ich auch froh, als die Telekom Anfang dieses Jahres bei uns endlich DSL ausbaute. DSL 16000 war dadurch so ziemlich bei jedem hier verfügbar.

Viel Glück dir noch...

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Enyalios (11. September 2009)

*Achtung ! Antwort auf die eigentliche Frage des Threadstarters !*

Ich hatte nach meinem Umzug mal für ein halbes Jahr Internet über Funk, genauso wie du beschrieben hast mit Richtantenne und so weiter. Hatte mich vorher beim anbieter auch erkundigt und ihm mitgeteilt das ich Internet hauptsächlich für Onlinespiele brauche und so weiter. Er meinte das das Alles kein Problem sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, als ich es dann installiert bekam dauerte es auch nicht lange bis die Ernüchterung folgte. Die Pings waren meist ab 300, schwankten aber auch gern mal um die 500 - 2000 rum. Das wirklich nervige daran waren aber die Verbindungsabbrüche ! Diese machten ein entspanntes Spielen quasi unmöglich. 

Ich habe dann im Hintergrund immer ein Programm mitlaufen lassen das die Verbindung zur Sendestation protokolliert. Hatte man im Spiel einen Disconnect dann sah man auch dort gleich das die Verbindung einfach mal für 30 Sekunden weg war. Klar, für Surfen ist das mehr oder weniger egal - zum SPielen fand ich es sehr ungeeignet.

Ich nervte in weiterer FOlge den Anbieter solange mit meinen Mitschnitten bis er mich aus dem Vertrag ruasgelassen hat. Wie es der Zufall will war zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann endlich auch DSL verfügbar - oh Mann war das ein Qualitätssprung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn es deine einzige Möglichkeit ist um an Inet zu kommen würd ich das machen. Ich kann nämlich echt nicht beurteilen ob mein damaliger anbieter einfach unfähig war oder ob es wirklich rein am Funk lag.

Achja, Schlechtwetter, starker Wind und vor allem Schnee (bei uns manchmal bis zu 80cm die dann mal liegen bleiben) sind der Tod für eine gute verbindung mit funk.


----------



## Fendrin (11. September 2009)

Hi,

Das hört sich ja übel an. Wobei man sich hier die Frage stellen muss, ob es am Wlan selbst, oder eher an der verwendeten Technik dahinter lag.

Dass dein Ping so schlecht war, würde ich darauf zurückführen dass a) die Anbindung des Wlan-AP unterdimensioniert oder b) das Netz aufgrund von Filesharing überlastet war. 
Letzteres ist bei solchen Netzen der Killer, insbesondere der Upload ist oft das Problem. 

Zu deinen Disconnects: Bestand direkte Sichtverbindung deiner Antenne zum AP? Sowas ist bei solchen Internetzugängen unentbehrlich, ansonsten kannst den Spaß wirklich vergessen. 
Welche Hardware kam bei euch zum Einsatz? 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Enyalios (11. September 2009)

Ich hatte kein WLAN, das Kabel ging direkt zur Richtantenne. Sichtverbindung sollte wohl bestanden haben, allerdings konnte ich die antenne selbst nie wirklich ausmachen.

Ich meine mal das der Provider auc nicht so prall war. Der wurde selbst in die großen Provider geroutet (klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), von dort bekam er aber nicht die großen Routen sondern wurde umständlich hin,- und hergeroutet.

Hängt wohl auch viel vom Provider ab. Das mit den Verbindungsabbrüchen hatte ich allerdings in mehreren foren gelesen wo ich damals um Hilfe suchte.


----------



## Independent (11. September 2009)

> Es macht aber schon ein unterschied, ob man sich mit 3,2 (?) oder 7,2 in wow bewegt.



Nein, das macht keinen Unterschied

Es macht nichtmal `nen Unterschied ob du mit 16k oder 1k rumrennst in WoW.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. September 2009)

Da kann ich für den TE nur hoffen das er einen besseren Provider für den Richtfunk hat. Aber probieren sollte man es in jeden Fall, weil UMTS wie oben schon geschrieben wurde, nicht unbedingt die beste Alternative ist. Wird halt auch ein bisschen Glückssache sein, aber vielleicht klappt das ganz gut, wer weis?


Niranda schrieb:


> Es macht aber schon ein unterschied, ob man sich mit 3,2 (?) oder 7,2 in wow bewegt. Da das 7,2er netz aber auf Ländlichen Regionen eig garnicht verfügbar ist, geh ich von der langsameren Variante aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also das kann man getrost vernachlässigen, da WoW nur eine sehr geringe Datenübertragung hat. Bei 10 Stunden sind das nicht mal 100MB. Da reicht selbst ISDN aus. Nur in Raids kann es eng werden bei ISDN.


----------

